# 2003 Chevy Evap Vent Solenoid



## TheGoose

ATTN BIG PAPPA:

I am having trouble on my 2003 Chevy 1/2 ton 5.3 Automatic Z-71, specifically the Evap Vent solenoid. It give this code: P0449. I did some research. There is a charcoal cannister under/around the gas tank that periodically vents and it is getting clogged etc. The light was intermittent and then about a month ago it went on and never went back out. 

I found that GM has a TSB for this problem, they have a newer, redesigned part that vents somewhere remotely instead of right on the solenoid itself. The new part costs $150. I took off the old one and cleaned it out and the problem went away for about 2 weeks and then it started again. I heard you can buy the evap solenoid for a suburban for $25 and simply change it out without having to spend an extra $100 for the new part. 

With the original part lasting 60K plus miles what would you do? Go with the newer part for $150 or put the cheaper part in for $25? The hardest part about removing the old solenoid is disconnecting the vent lines. The work area is very tight and can be difficult to get the hoses off. The rest is pretty easy.


----------



## wave hopper

i had to replace mine on my 2006 and it was not a problem like you said the part has been redesigned so you will have to mount the filter canister in another location i mounted mine above my drive shaft and i just changed the hoses because the old ones where a pain to get off


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*here you go*

and i would never ever Shade tree any repair unless absolutley had to.
original exact replacement parts for me. I'll look for the TSB for relocation of the vent so this dont happen to you again.
xTooltipElement








Service Information 
http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/home.do http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/publications.do http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/numberSearchLink.do http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/newBulletins.do http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/bulletinSearchLink.do http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/feedback.do...=803273&feedbackType=STD&from=sm&laborOpCode= http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/mainHelp.do

2003 Chevrolet Chevy K Silverado - 4WD | Sierra, Silverado (VIN C/K) Service Manual | Document ID: 803273 
Evaporative Emission Canister Vent Solenoid Valve Replacement (Pickup) 
<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/cellHandler.do?cellId=64619&refDoc=846541&from=sm#ss1-803273">*Replacement Procedure*


Raise and suitably support the vehicle. Refer to Lifting and Jacking the Vehicle .
Disconnect the evaporative emission (EVAP) canister vent electrical connector, if equipped.
Disengage the 2 vent valve pipe clips securing the pipe to the underbody. Remove the clips from the underbody and discard.
Disconnect the vent valve pipe at the EVAP canister.
Remove and retain the EVAP canister vent valve bracket mounting bolt.
Remove the complete EVAP canister vent valve assembly with bracket attached and discard. *Notice: *Refer to Fastener Notice in the Preface section.










*Important: *The new canister vent valve will be installed in a new location, outside of the frame. 
Position and secure the new valve assembly to the frame bracket on the outside of the frame using the existing hole and mounting bolt. *Tighten* 
Tighten the bracket mounting bolt to 12 N·m (106 lb in).
Connect the vent valve pipe to the EVAP canister.
Install the 2 vent valve pipe clips into the existing underbody holes.
Connect the EVAP canister vent valve electrical connector, if equipped.
Attach a bulk 5/8 in heater hose to the vent valve port and secure using a clamp.
Cut the hose to determined length and install the supplied filter box. Secure using a clamp. 









Secure the filter box to the fuel lines above the transmission using a tie strap. The filter box opening should be pointing downward.
Tie strap the hose as needed along the frame rail in order to keep the hose away from the pinch-points and heat sources.
Lower the vehicle.
© 2009 General Motors. All rights reserved.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*here it is on the relocate*

xTooltipElement

Service Information 
http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/home.do http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/publications.do http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/numberSearchLink.do http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/newBulletins.do http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/bulletinSearchLink.do http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/feedback.do...2362791&feedbackType=STD&from=sm&laborOpCode= http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/mainHelp.do

2003 Chevrolet Chevy K Silverado - 4WD | Sierra, Silverado (VIN C/K) Service Manual | Bulletins By Category | | Document ID: 2362791 
#02-06-04-037G: DTC P0446 (Restricted/Blocked EVAP Vent Path) Set, Check Engine Light On (Replace Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Vent Valve Solenoid Assembly and Add/Relocate Filter Box Using Service Kit) - (Oct 19, 2009)

*Subject:**DTC P0446 (Restricted/Blocked EVAP Vent Path) Set, Check Engine Light On (Replace Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Vent Valve Solenoid Assembly and Add/Relocate Filter Box Using Service Kit)*

*Models:**1999-2007 Chevrolet Silverado (Classic) Models*
*1999-2007 GMC Sierra (Classic) Models*
*2007-2009 Chevrolet Silverado Models (Excluding Hybrid)*
*2007-2009 GMC Sierra Models (Excluding Hybrid)*​
*This bulletin is being revised to update the material allowance in the Parts Information. Please discard Corporate Bulletin Number 02-06-04-037F (Section 06 -- Engine/Propulsion System).*
<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2362791&from=sm#ss1-2362791">*Condition*​
Some customers whose vehicles are operated in dusty type environments, such as farming or mining off-road type applications, may comment about the illumination of the check engine light, with a DTC of P0446 (Restricted/Blocked EVAP Vent Path) being set.
<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2362791&from=sm#ss2-2362791">*Cause*​
Dirt and dust intrusion into the EVAP canister vent hose assembly, resulting in restricted air flow, may cause this condition.
<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2362791&from=sm#ss3-2362791">*Correction (1999-2007 Classic/Old Style Models)*​
After following the published SI diagnostics for P0446 and determining that the EVAP canister vent valve is the cause of the MIL light, replace the existing EVAP canister vent valve assembly with a new assembly. This new assembly is a sealed unit that is designed to be vented through a remote filter box. To ensure correct installation, follow the procedures below.
*Important: *DO NOT replace the EVAP canister assembly for this concern unless it fails the leak test. *1999-2003 Model Year (Use Service Kit P/N 19207762)*​

Raise the vehicle. Suitably support the vehicle.
Disconnect the EVAP canister vent valve electrical connector, if equipped.
Disengage the two vent valve pipe clips securing the pipe to the underbody. Remove the clips from the underbody and discard.
Disconnect the vent valve pipe at the EVAP canister.
Remove and retain the EVAP canister vent valve bracket mounting bolt.
Remove the complete EVAP canister vent valve assembly with bracket attached and discard.










http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showTif.do?image=1848436
*Important: *The new canister vent valve will be installed in a new location, outside of the frame. 
[*]Position and secure the new valve assembly to the frame bracket on the outside of the frame using the existing hole and mounting bolt. *Tighten* 
Tighten the bracket mounting bolt to 12 N·m (106 lb in).
[*]Connect the vent valve pipe to the EVAP canister. [*]Install the two vent valve pipe clips into the existing underbody holes. [*]Connect the EVAP canister vent valve electrical connector, if equipped. [*]Attach bulk 5/8" heater hose to the vent valve port and secure using a clamp. Run a length as needed along the frame rail routing to the area above the transmission. [*]Cut the hose to determined length and install the supplied filter box. Secure using a clamp. [*]Remove the transmission support and lower the transmission assembly as necessary to allow for access to the new filter box location. 








http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showTif.do?image=2311445
[*]Secure the filter box to the transmission vent hose just forward of the hose tee-section using a tie strap. DO NOT pinch or restrict the transmission vent hose. The filter box opening should be pointing downward. [*]Raise the transmission and reinstall the transmission support. [*]Tie strap the hose as needed along the frame rail in order to keep the hose away from pinch-points and heat sources.​
Lower the vehicle.
*2004-2007 Model Year (Use Service Kit P/N 19152349)*


Raise the vehicle. Suitably support the vehicle.
Disconnect the EVAP canister vent valve electrical connector.
Disconnect the canister pipe from the vent valve.
Push in the retainer and remove the existing canister vent valve from the fuel tank clip or mounting bracket. Discard the old valve.
Cut back the existing canister pipe approximately 51 mm (2 in) to remove the quick connect end. <A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2362791&from=sm#oth4-2362791">*Crew Cab Short Box Shown Below, Other Configurations Similar*











http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showTif.do?image=1848440
<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2362791&from=sm#oth5-2362791">*Extended Cab Short Box Shown Below, Other Configurations Similar*​








http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showTif.do?image=1848441
[*]Install the new canister vent valve to the fuel tank clip or mounting bracket. [*]Cut bulk 5/8" heater hose to a length of approximately 76 mm (3 in). Install the hose between the vent valve and the canister pipe and secure using clamps. [*]Attach bulk 5/8" heater hose to the vent valve port and secure using a clamp. Run a length as needed along the frame rail routing to the area above the transmission. [*]Cut the hose to determined length and install the supplied filter box. Secure using a clamp. [*]Remove the transmission support and lower the transmission assembly as necessary to allow for access to the new filter box location. 








http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showTif.do?image=2311445
[*]Secure the filter box to the transmission vent hose just forward of the hose tee-section using a tie strap. DO NOT pinch or restrict the transmission vent hose. The filter box opening should be pointing downward. [*]Raise the transmission and reinstall the transmission support. [*]Connect the EVAP canister vent valve electrical connector. [*]Tie strap the hose as needed along the frame rail in order to keep the hose away from pinch-points and heat sources.​
Lower the vehicle.


<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2362791&from=sm#ss6-2362791">*Correction (2007-2009 New Style Models)*

After following the published SI diagnostics for P0446 and determining that the EVAP canister vent valve is the cause of the MIL light, replace the EVAP canister vent valve assembly and relocate the remote filter box. To ensure correct installation, follow the procedures below.
*Important: *DO NOT replace the EVAP canister assembly for this concern unless it fails the leak test. *Use Service Kit P/N 19207763*​

Raise the vehicle. Suitably support the vehicle.
Disconnect the EVAP canister vent valve electrical connector.
Disconnect the vent valve pipe quick connect from the canister.
Either cut the existing valve vent pipe and leave the remaining section of pipe in the vehicle or remove along with the valve.
Push in the retainer and remove the existing canister vent valve from the fuel tank clip or mounting bracket.
Cut back the existing canister pipe approximately 51 mm (2 in) and retain the pipe for use with new valve.
Connect the canister pipe quick connect to the canister. <A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2362791&from=sm#oth7-2362791">*2500 Crew Cab Short Box Shown Below, Other Configurations Similar*











http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showTif.do?image=1848441
<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2362791&from=sm#oth8-2362791">*1500 Extended Cab Short Box Shown Below, Other Configurations Similar*​








http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showTif.do?image=2092801
[*]Install the new canister vent valve to the fuel tank clip or mounting bracket. [*]Cut bulk 5/8" heater hose to a length of approximately 76 mm (3 in). Install the hose between the vent valve and the canister pipe and secure using clamps. [*]Attach bulk 5/8" heater hose to the vent valve port and secure using a clamp. Run a length as needed along the frame rail routing to the passenger side area above the transmission. [*]Cut the hose to determined length and install the supplied filter box. Secure using a clamp. [*]Remove the transmission heat shield, if necessary. [*]Remove the transmission support and lower the transmission assembly as necessary to allow for access to the new filter box location. 








http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showTif.do?image=2311445
[*]Secure the filter box to the transmission vent hose just forward of the hose tee-section using a tie strap. DO NOT pinch or restrict the transmission vent hose. The filter box opening should be pointing downward. [*]Raise the transmission and reinstall the transmission support. [*]Reinstall the transmission heat shield. [*]Connect the EVAP canister vent valve electrical connector. [*]Tie strap the hose as needed along the frame rail in order to keep the hose away from pinch-points and heat sources.​
Lower the vehicle.


<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2362791&from=sm#ss9-2362791">*Parts Information*

Part Number
Description
Qty
Material Allowance
19207762 (1999-2003 Model Year)
Solenoid Kit, EVAP Emission Canister Vent Valve
1
--
19207763 (2004-2009 Model Year)
Solenoid Kit, EVAP Emission Canister Vent Valve
1
--
9438383 (5/8" X 25' roll)
Hose
Cut to Length
$10.80 USD ($22.59 CAD)
12337820 (10 per pack)
Tie-Strap
5
$3.80 USD ($4.55 CAD)
11609970 (10 per pack)
Clamp
2 (1999-2003)
or
4 (2004-2008)
_$5.88 USD ($12.52 CAD) (1999-2003)_ 
or
_$11.76 USD ($25.03 CAD) (2004-2008)_ 
Put unused material on shelf for future use.
<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2362791&from=sm#ss10-2362791">*Warranty Information*​
For vehicles repaired under warranty, use:
Labor Operation
Description
Labor Time
J7908*
Replace Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Vent Valve Solenoid Assembly and Add/Relocate Filter Box Using Service Kit
1.1 hrs**
* This is a unique labor operation for bulletin use only. It will not be published in the Labor Time Guide.
**Diagnosis time is included in this labor time.
GM bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do-it-yourselfer". They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service of a vehicle. Properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely. If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applies to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition. See your GM dealer for information on whether your vehicle may benefit from the information.​
WE SUPPORT VOLUNTARY TECHNICIAN CERTIFICATION​
© 2009 General Motors. All rights reserved.​


----------

